# Had a laparoscopy- feel deflated



## Ang1985 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hiya. I'm a newbie! I've been told that it was hard to find my cervix, I have bilateral blocked tubes and endometriosis! My chances of getting pregnant are slim right? I've been trying for 2yrs. Would love to hear your thoughts?


----------



## Lola Pinch (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi and welcome , 

I am new too , my issues are different but it has been mentioned for me to have a laparoscopy . I hope you find some support here


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Ang1985 said:


> Hiya. I'm a newbie! I've been told that it was hard to find my cervix, I have bilateral blocked tubes and endometriosis! My chances of getting pregnant are slim right? I've been trying for 2yrs. Would love to hear your thoughts?


Could they remove any of the endo? This can be reduced with drug treatment that then in turn increase chances of pregnancy BUT this would need a longer term approach - took two years of drug treatment after my last lap, then seven months before I could ttc and was bfp fourth cycle, my only ever pregnancy!

Did they Suggest they could clear tubes? If not then Ivf would be only way forward. I know nothing about this I'm afraid.

Hth


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanted to send you a hug   I remember after my lap and dye feeling absolutely devastated at the news. 

I don't have any advice as I don't have endo but I had severe adhesions and my tubes were so totally blocked they couldn't get any dye into either tube at all. 

Good luck with your journey xx


----------

